# Linear Power Old School?



## Evicmar (May 29, 2013)

Well.....they may have been old school, but it looks like they are back in business and with new products. One has just been released and one is still in the pipes. Anyone tried them yet?

New Amp
In Developement

It also looks like they are willing to service your old ones. May be worth picking up a non-functional one and having them put life back in to it.

Repair Costs


----------

